# WM and Wyndham Club Pass



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2022)

Can someone please explain about how Wyndham Club Pass works for WM resale owners?  I'm seeing availability (allegedly) at resorts marked as Club Pass, but I don't understand how it works. Is this available to me?

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 29, 2022)

On the Wyndham Side Club Pass is only available for developer purchased points.  I assume the same is true on the WM side. 

I am Wynd owner and am actually buying a smal WM ownership because Club Pass annoys me so much.  My VIPP discounts and upgrades do not apply and there is a $99 booking fee.  

Not work using club pass for me, better to just buy a WM so that I have access to MM and IS instead.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Can someone please explain about how Wyndham Club Pass works for WM resale owners?  I'm seeing availability (allegedly) at resorts marked as Club Pass, but I don't understand how it works. Is this available to me?
> 
> Dave



You can only use Club Pass if you have WM+A Credits or Travelshare Credits. Wyndham counts every WM Member as a Member of Club Pass (number inflation to look good in Reporting) but then restricts its use. The Fee is only $90 per Booking and a great cancellation Policy. 10 days before check-in. WM can only Book Wyndham Resorts at 9 or 10 Month before check-in. But the Point cost is high. I have only used it one time for Bali Hai. It had to match up with a Booking at the Point at Poipu. A two bedroom through RCI at Bali Hai is 10,000 WM credits. Through Club Pass it is 20,000 WM credits. I Booked through Club Pass. Then made an ongoing request through RCI. Then about 30 days before check-in it became available through RCI. So only 4,000 WM Credits.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2022)

Ok, so since I don't have WM+A Credits or Travelshare Credits I should just ignore this.  I was thinking that was how it worked, but this new website has thrown major curveballs at me.  I am not a fan.  It's frustrating when searching for something available, and have it show up.

Thanks, all.

Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Ok, so since I don't have WM+A Credits or Travelshare Credits I should just ignore this.  I was thinking that was how it worked, but this new website has thrown major curveballs at me.  I am not a fan.  It's frustrating when searching for something available, and have it show up.
> 
> Thanks, all.
> 
> Dave


As a resale CWP member, I routinely have to explain to my wife when resorts she sees on the website are not something we can book.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Can someone please explain about how Wyndham Club Pass works for WM resale owners? I'm seeing availability (allegedly) at resorts marked as Club Pass, but I don't understand how it works. Is this available to me?
> 
> Dave



Is it actually showing as available with an ability to book online or does it just show up in the list with a number to call? It’s the latter for us CWP owners - they show up in the list but it doesn’t represent actual availability - you have to call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 29, 2022)

Worldmark Owners also have to call.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 29, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> On the Wyndham Side Club Pass is only available for developer purchased points.  I assume the same is true on the WM side.
> 
> I am Wynd owner and am actually buying a smal WM ownership because Club Pass annoys me so much.  My VIPP discounts and upgrades do not apply and there is a $99 booking fee.
> 
> Not work using club pass for me, better to just buy a WM so that I have access to MM and IS instead.


Hi Sandy, how much of the small ownership of WM you have to buy to be legible to book WW property without pay $99 fee.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 29, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Hi Sandy, how much of the small ownership of WM you have to buy to be legible to book WW property without pay $99 fee.



I assume you mean WM not WW.  But the smallest ownership is 5000 WM points, but these are not abundantly available.  More are 6, 7 or 8k ownerships.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 29, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I assume you mean WM not WW.  But the smallest ownership is 5000 WM points, but these are not abundantly available.  More are 6, 7 or 8k ownerships.


Yes WM.  Can I buy WM points via Wyndham and can I buy WM points resale? My intention is to be able to book WM properties without pay transaction fee. Will my WM points combine with Wyndham? Or I just end up with 2 separate accounts. I live in the west coast and there are more choices of WM. 
Thank you


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 29, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Yes WM.  Can I buy WM points via Wyndham and can I buy WM points resale? My intention is to be able to book WM properties without pay transaction fee. Will my WM points combine with Wyndham? Or I just end up with 2 separate accounts. I live in the west coast and there are more choices of WM.
> Thank you



2 seperate systems and accounts.  It was a cheaper way to access Bonus time for WM which is really what I wanted.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 29, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> 2 seperate systems and accounts.  It was a cheaper way to access Bonus time for WM which is really what I wanted.


Thank you Sandy.  I think I’ll just stick with Wyndham and pay $ 99 for now.


----------

